# Potential Relocation to Dubai..



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi there, 

I am wanting to relocate to Dubai but I am scared if I leave everything here in London, and Dubai does not work out I will be in a whole load of trouble 

I am an experienced sales person of over 10 years experience, mainly in the events/exhibitions space.

I am trying to gauge whether I should spend some time abroad at a friends place to save some money and look for a role in Dubai from there but I have been told that it is going to be easier for me to come over to Dubai and being there it is going to be much easier to find work?

I do not want to jump out of the frying pan and into the fire here and I need some advice as I do not know if I am making the right decision.

Anything would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

mikegt said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am wanting to relocate to Dubai but I am scared if I leave everything here in London, and Dubai does not work out I will be in a whole load of trouble
> 
> ...


Hi,

Rule no 1: Dont come if you dont have a job offer. There are many people who would come on visit visas and look for job, so its really not easy to find a job.

I would suggest you start applying to the job of your choice (events/exhibition company), and wait for the right time.

Its always hard to leave home and come to a different company to look for a job where the competition is tough.

All the best !!!

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

mikegt said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am wanting to relocate to Dubai but I am scared if I leave everything here in London, and Dubai does not work out I will be in a whole load of trouble
> 
> ...


Do you work in B2B or B2C exhibitions. There are many international firms here who advertise sales roles. I work in recruitment ( Have done for 11 years) and work extensively with B2B exhibition firms. At present the ones i work with don't have any Sales Manager roles but if you create five messages on here then i think you can PM me. Most of these firms will consider people who don't reside here. If you are going to bit the bullet then either visit for a month and actively look or give yourself 3 months and plenty of cash here


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

Reddiva said:


> Do you work in B2B or B2C exhibitions. There are many international firms here who advertise sales roles. I work in recruitment ( Have done for 11 years) and work extensively with B2B exhibition firms. At present the ones i work with don't have any Sales Manager roles but if you create five messages on here then i think you can PM me. Most of these firms will consider people who don't reside here. If you are going to bit the bullet then either visit for a month and actively look or give yourself 3 months and plenty of cash here


Ok great, I will PM you shortly


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

Reddiva said:


> Do you work in B2B or B2C exhibitions. There are many international firms here who advertise sales roles. I work in recruitment ( Have done for 11 years) and work extensively with B2B exhibition firms. At present the ones i work with don't have any Sales Manager roles but if you create five messages on here then i think you can PM me. Most of these firms will consider people who don't reside here. If you are going to bit the bullet then either visit for a month and actively look or give yourself 3 months and plenty of cash here


I cannot seem to PM you, can you please email me at xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

thanks


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

mikegt said:


> I cannot seem to PM you, can you please email me at xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> thanks[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Totoy_botipot (Aug 15, 2017)

mikegt said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am wanting to relocate to Dubai but I am scared if I leave everything here in London, and Dubai does not work out I will be in a whole load of trouble
> 
> ...


Don't come if you don't have an offer letter, If your job is okay there in London don't leave. every time you go to another country it doesn't matter if you have a decade of experience or no. you will start from scratch so just be content in you work in London if it pays good.


----------



## 1467545 (May 3, 2017)

I am pretty new here, but I have already heard so many people complaining that it is difficult to find a job here. I guess that people saying this is the best place for living and getting the dream job, they all have a back up plan and someone helping (sometimes the family with box of money). For sure there are exceptions, but it all depends on what you are going to loose


----------



## stevesmithone (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm in a similar position, looking for a role in sales. I've got twenty years experience, but no degree, so finding it difficult to secure a position. Using LinkedIn Jobs and Gulf Talent a lot to try to secure something, but no way would I move Country without an offer in place. I'd not even move City!


----------



## UKExpat2017 (May 15, 2017)

Agree with the majority. Don't move out here unless you have a firm offer in place.

The amount of red tape and life admin I have experienced out here suggests that, if you were to secure a job after moving here, it would take absolutely ages before you start (i.e. medical tests, visas, residency, emirates ID, converting driving licence, etc.)


----------



## Kepler-452b (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree with everyone advising not to go to Dubai without any concrete job offer. It's expensive, even to visit. You will end up parting with loads of money. Sure it's a chance and they are two sides to the coin, you might find a great job. But again I would apply for jobs online if I were you and wait for an offer. Good luck!


----------



## louisella (Nov 2, 2015)

My husband and I have been talking about moving to Dubai from the UK since 2015 and have decided to take the plunge. I have been applying for about the last 12 months from the UK and despite having a strong CV in my field, in that time have only been offered 2 interviews (both of of which were offered to candidates already in the country). All the agencies I have spoken to have told both me and my husband that what's going against us is that we're not already in the country (I get that they have a vested interest). We're going to take the plunge and move over without jobs - we've made a plan to come for 3 months with enough finances to support us - if all fails then we will return to the UK. However we'd rather try and fail then not give ever give it a chance at all. It's daunting but we feel financially we're fortunate enough to take the risk and give it out best shot. 

My question is, if one of us gets a job offer, in general what's the length of time between offer, getting all the paperwork sorted and actually starting a job? I appreciate it may vary from job to job but would be good to have a general idea as I've been getting very different answers


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

louisella said:


> My husband and I have been talking about moving to Dubai from the UK since 2015 and have decided to take the plunge. I have been applying for about the last 12 months from the UK and despite having a strong CV in my field, in that time have only been offered 2 interviews (both of of which were offered to candidates already in the country). All the agencies I have spoken to have told both me and my husband that what's going against us is that we're not already in the country (I get that they have a vested interest). We're going to take the plunge and move over without jobs - we've made a plan to come for 3 months with enough finances to support us - if all fails then we will return to the UK. However we'd rather try and fail then not give ever give it a chance at all. It's daunting but we feel financially we're fortunate enough to take the risk and give it out best shot.
> 
> My question is, if one of us gets a job offer, in general what's the length of time between offer, getting all the paperwork sorted and actually starting a job? I appreciate it may vary from job to job but would be good to have a general idea as I've been getting very different answers


Hi,
Few things:-
Regarding getting a job whilst in country vs. being abroad. It's not a case of the agents vested interest - it's just that each job will have hundreds (and sometimes thousands) of candidates applying. When there are so many suitable candidates already in the country - there is no need to import somebody who doesn't already live here, has their driving licence and is used to the working environment.
Regarding time from interview to starting work - that depends on many things including whether you are working for private or government company. If government, it generally takes much longer because of security checks and clearances - can be as much as 6 months from offer. Private companies are generally quicker but can still be 2-3 months - especially if key decision makers are away on business or holidays.
It is certainly very different from the recruitment process in the UK, for instance!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKExpat2017 (May 15, 2017)

op2:op2:


louisella said:


> My husband and I have been talking about moving to Dubai from the UK since 2015 and have decided to take the plunge. I have been applying for about the last 12 months from the UK and despite having a strong CV in my field, in that time have only been offered 2 interviews (both of of which were offered to candidates already in the country). All the agencies I have spoken to have told both me and my husband that what's going against us is that we're not already in the country (I get that they have a vested interest). We're going to take the plunge and move over without jobs - we've made a plan to come for 3 months with enough finances to support us - if all fails then we will return to the UK. However we'd rather try and fail then not give ever give it a chance at all. It's daunting but we feel financially we're fortunate enough to take the risk and give it out best shot.
> 
> My question is, if one of us gets a job offer, in general what's the length of time between offer, getting all the paperwork sorted and actually starting a job? I appreciate it may vary from job to job but would be good to have a general idea as I've been getting very different answers


I really hope it works out. I have the feeling that you are very determined to come here without a job offer in hand and I don't think you can be talked out of it. So I won't try. 

If you do decide to come here, be very mindful of the cost.

I am currently living in a hotel where the monthly rent is circa 7k AED. Do note, at the moment it is off peak season so I benefit from reduced rates. When. The summer is over, the rate is likely to jump to 10-12k AED.
My week to week expenses (for one) are 1k AED. This covers my lunch and dinner, laundry and sundries. You can probably live on less, but I do not have a kitchen and so I eat out everyday. 
I haven't rented a car, as I am so close to my office. But to rent a small hatchback will be circa 2k AED.

In summary, your monthly expenses will be around 10k (£2k - £2.5k), not taking into account any liabilities in the UK. This cost will be more after the summer unless you can secure a longer accomodation lease. 

As highlighted by numerous people and also from my own experience, it could take 5 months (plus) before you or your hubby secure a roll. Even then, unless your skills are high, you will be starting on a back foot as it is likely you will probably accept the first job offers that come through which may be below market rate. 

Anyway, just my 2 pence.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

louisella said:


> My husband and I have been talking about moving to Dubai from the UK since 2015 and have decided to take the plunge. I have been applying for about the last 12 months from the UK and despite having a strong CV in my field, in that time have only been offered 2 interviews (both of of which were offered to candidates already in the country). All the agencies I have spoken to have told both me and my husband that what's going against us is that we're not already in the country (I get that they have a vested interest). We're going to take the plunge and move over without jobs - we've made a plan to come for 3 months with enough finances to support us - if all fails then we will return to the UK. However we'd rather try and fail then not give ever give it a chance at all. It's daunting but we feel financially we're fortunate enough to take the risk and give it out best shot.
> 
> My question is, if one of us gets a job offer, in general what's the length of time between offer, getting all the paperwork sorted and actually starting a job? I appreciate it may vary from job to job but would be good to have a general idea as I've been getting very different answers


Likewise hope things work out ...... I'll throw in my 2p worth on a couple of points .... I'll echo what others have said, the length of time from offer to sitting at your desk can run into a few months and become a little frustrating. I don't need to repeat how expensive it can be living here on a temporary basis but don't underestimate it . Might be worth exploring what recruiters mean by 'not already in the country' ..... I suspect they may mean not living here and being settled here with everything in place rather than simply physically being here staying in a hotel, of course I could be wrong. Out of interest what are your respective professions ?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

UKExpat2017 said:


> op2:op2:
> 
> I am currently living in a hotel where the monthly rent is circa 7k AED. Do note, at the moment it is off peak season so I benefit from reduced rates. When. The summer is over, the rate is likely to jump to 10-12k AED.
> My week to week expenses (for one) are 1k AED. This covers my lunch and dinner, laundry and sundries. You can probably live on less, but I do not have a kitchen and so I eat out everyday.
> I haven't rented a car, as I am so close to my office. But to rent a small hatchback will be circa 2k AED.


Well someone is living the highlife, I rent an all in furnished studio in IMPZ for 4k/month, food etc for the week is under 500, probably under 300 in fact, and a rental car is 1200.

As the OP doesn't have a place to work or commute, I'd suggest the above is a better overall idea as their only "Commute" will be to interviews, and with the 311 and E44 on my doorstep I can be most places in under 20 minutes (Business bay, Tecom, media city etc.).

Question for the OP, louisella, what "field" do you have a strong CV in, that will help for the advice.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> Well someone is living the highlife, I rent an all in furnished studio in IMPZ for 4k/month, food etc for the week is under 500, probably under 300 in fact, and a rental car is 1200.
> 
> As the OP doesn't have a place to work or commute, I'd suggest the above is a better overall idea as their only "Commute" will be to interviews, and with the 311 and E44 on my doorstep I can be most places in under 20 minutes (Business bay, Tecom, media city etc.).
> 
> Question for the OP, louisella, what "field" do you have a strong CV in, that will help for the advice.


Rascal - your studio sounds pretty good value ! .... I have an old colleague coming over after the summer on a short contract .. ..... what's the minimum commitment ? .... I'm not sure he'll be able to eat for 300aed a week though


----------



## UKExpat2017 (May 15, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> Well someone is living the highlife, I rent an all in furnished studio in IMPZ for 4k/month, food etc for the week is under 500, probably under 300 in fact, and a rental car is 1200.
> 
> As the OP doesn't have a place to work or commute, I'd suggest the above is a better overall idea as their only "Commute" will be to interviews, and with the 311 and E44 on my doorstep I can be most places in under 20 minutes (Business bay, Tecom, media city etc.).
> 
> Question for the OP, louisella, what "field" do you have a strong CV in, that will help for the advice.


Lol. I've not yet bothered to reduce costs. May do it next month.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

UKMS said:


> Rascal - your studio sounds pretty good value ! .... I have an old colleague coming over after the summer on a short contract .. ..... what's the minimum commitment ? .... I'm not sure he'll be able to eat for 300aed a week though


dubizzle mate.

Don't ever let yourself (and this goes to everyone), get into the "lifestyle" as it's based on debt.

Been here 14 years, been there, done that.

When I see people saying they're spending 150k + a year on a one bed I honestly shake my head and know they won't last long.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

UKExpat2017 said:


> Lol. I've not yet bothered to reduce costs. May do it next month.


See my post above snowflake.

Thing is you won't listen.

You lot never do.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> dubizzle mate.
> 
> Don't ever let yourself (and this goes to everyone), get into the "lifestyle" as it's based on debt.
> 
> ...


Completely agree with you about debt .... I've been on the planet long enough to steer clear of that wherever I live..... I do think there is a happy medium somewhere, I'm here with the sole intention of saving as much money as I can but I still want to live a reasonably comfortable life. Whilst I admire you for only spending 300aed to live and living in a studio, I personally wouldn't choose to do that even if I was here on my own, that said I'm not extravagant either (I certainly wouldn't pay 150k for a 1 bed apt ) . I guess the happy medium comes down to personal choice and what you are happy with and is also very much dictated by what someone earns.


----------



## UKExpat2017 (May 15, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> See my post above snowflake.
> 
> Thing is you won't listen.
> 
> You lot never do.


I'm old enough and earn enough to have the option not to live in a location which is too far from work. I wouldnt necessarily call it living the high life (3 star hotel), but I have budgeted not to spend more than 25% of what I earn on living / accomodation costs.


----------



## 1467545 (May 3, 2017)

I did mention in an other post: I am pretty new here in Dubai, but so far I (actually me and wife) could not live with less than 10000 AED per month, excluding accommodation. And we are not partytype. Car plus gasoline is 2000, salik is around 500, food around 1000 per week and restaurant (avoiding the fancy one) is around 1500 per month, internet and phone an other 1000. Most of the months we spend around 12-13000. Hope to improve in the future.
Anyway, do not forget that without a job you can not get the residence visa and ID card, and without the ID card you can not get bank account, tenancy contract and medical assurance. All to be considered.


----------



## NewtoDUB (Aug 7, 2017)

While I've only been here a few weeks it's been pretty clear to me that coming out here to make a "fortune" isn't really on the cards or that easy given the cost of living if you want to live a similar life to what you've done in the UK etc.

I'm fortunate enough to be on a decent package of 30k AED a month but with housing and bills I expect to spend at about a third to a half of that before even thinking about savings.

I come out here for the opportunity rather than to make a quick buck and was directly hired from the UK. I think coming out here without a job you'll burn through a serious amount of cash before really getting started.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

NewtoDUB said:


> While I've only been here a few weeks it's been pretty clear to me that coming out here to make a "fortune" isn't really on the cards or that easy given the cost of living if you want to live a similar life to what you've done in the UK etc..


For you maybe, but for many it certainly is. Plenty of people here make a fortune but you have to have skills or experience that are in demand or pay a premium.


----------



## James9689 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi all. I've been ready through this thread and there a lot of useful information. The thing I can't get my head around is, so what is the best way to find work there for people like me who don't want to go out there just to make money, but just want to experience the life style and make a change. it's very hard to get a job if your not already living over there like people have been saying. also it's very hard to find and get a response about a job if you live out side of the country like if you live in the UK for example. Also you'd be wasting your money if you came over to look for work because it's highly expensive etc which is of course true. So what exactly is the best thing to do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

James9689 said:


> Hi all. I've been ready through this thread and there a lot of useful information. The thing I can't get my head around is, so what is the best way to find work there for people like me who don't want to go out there just to make money, but just want to experience the life style and make a change. it's very hard to get a job if your not already living over there like people have been saying. also it's very hard to find and get a response about a job if you live out side of the country like if you live in the UK for example. Also you'd be wasting your money if you came over to look for work because it's highly expensive etc which is of course true. So what exactly is the best thing to do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay in the UK!




Seriously - unless you have some rare and special skill - then you are always going to be up against candidates that are either already working here or from countries with lower costs of living.
There is no minimum wage here - people are often hired like a lowest bidder tender process!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The best thing to do is to build up a lot of experience in a market where your skill is in demand and you'll get a job relatively easily. When you say 'experience the lifestyle' you mean you want the trappings of a high cost economy but not have to work for a decade or more to get it. Its a laudable aim, but Dubai isnt a place that really hires people looking for experience - its a place that hires people WITH experience.

The issue is that for many, particularly the young, they lack the experience and come from countries where they have been brought up to think they are brilliant, able and competent but actually live in a closed market where they are protected from outside competition, or their schools award prizes for just breathing so have never really been told they are average. People who have done a job for year and expect to walk into a highly competitive market without sacrifice for example. I always remember a guy who came on here from the City of London on a decent salary and struggled to find a job but on detailed questioning, realised all he did was produce Powerpoint presentations for Partners whose time was too valuable to waste, but he thought that because he went to meetings with important people, that he should get a high salary. He was 'outbid' by a very good guy from India who did the same job for a tenth of his salary.

Sometimes the best thing to do is simply to come back when you are in demand rather than chasing unicorns and accept that if you cannot afford to stay and look for work, you're probably not earning enough at home to be at that point in your career where Dubai thinks you have the right level of experience.

Sorry to be negative but lots of people could work in Dubai but unless you have something to offer, there are 10,000 others with the same offering, probably at a lower salary.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

James9689 said:


> Hi all. I've been ready through this thread and there a lot of useful information. The thing I can't get my head around is, so what is the best way to find work there for people like me who don't want to go out there just to make money, but just want to experience the life style and make a change. it's very hard to get a job if your not already living over there like people have been saying. also it's very hard to find and get a response about a job if you live out side of the country like if you live in the UK for example. Also you'd be wasting your money if you came over to look for work because it's highly expensive etc which is of course true. So what exactly is the best thing to do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What line of work are you in ?


----------



## UKExpat2017 (May 15, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> The best thing to do is to build up a lot of experience in a market where your skill is in demand and you'll get a job relatively easily. When you say 'experience the lifestyle' you mean you want the trappings of a high cost economy but not have to work for a decade or more to get it. Its a laudable aim, but Dubai isnt a place that really hires people looking for experience - its a place that hires people WITH experience.
> 
> The issue is that for many, particularly the young, they lack the experience and come from countries where they have been brought up to think they are brilliant, able and competent but actually live in a closed market where they are protected from outside competition, or their schools award prizes for just breathing so have never really been told they are average. People who have done a job for year and expect to walk into a highly competitive market without sacrifice for example. I always remember a guy who came on here from the City of London on a decent salary and struggled to find a job but on detailed questioning, realised all he did was produce Powerpoint presentations for Partners whose time was too valuable to waste, but he thought that because he went to meetings with important people, that he should get a high salary. He was 'outbid' by a very good guy from India who did the same job for a tenth of his salary.
> 
> ...


Wholeheartedly agree with this. 

Even with skilled professions (e.g. doctors, accountants, etc), a European person expecting a huge salary can be staffed by a non-European counterpart with a similar skill set but at a lower salary. Just the way it is, unfortunately. 

If you are keen to really work here, you do need a special set of skills or really good experience so that prospective employers are willing to hire you over cheaper potential employees. 

None of us are here to put you off, but we really do wish to share the reality here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And just to add, it really isn't what you know but who you know here. A network will give you the best opportunities (unless you have a unique in demand skill).

The only way you can really build up a network is by being here. Catch 22 and all that.


----------



## James9689 (Sep 18, 2016)

I own a Plastering company only a small business but I'm currently doing my NEBOSH health & safety certificates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UKExpat2017 (May 15, 2017)

James9689 said:


> I own a Plastering company only a small business but I'm currently doing my NEBOSH health & safety certificates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again, not trying to put a dampener on your enthusiasm, but construction industry roles are mainly taken over by individuals from the subcontinent. 

Whilst in the UK a decent plasterer is hard to find and very skilled. Here in Dubai the role is filled by individuals on much lower salaries than what you woukd expect.


----------



## James9689 (Sep 18, 2016)

UKExpat2017 said:


> Again, not trying to put a dampener on your enthusiasm, but construction industry roles are mainly taken over by individuals from the subcontinent.
> 
> 
> 
> Whilst in the UK a decent plasterer is hard to find and very skilled. Here in Dubai the role is filled by individuals on much lower salaries than what you woukd expect.




No that's fine , I already knew that really. My partner used to live and work in Dubai 4 years ago and she told me that. Thanks for the advice everyone all is useful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

